# Manage Papewhite Collection from Kindle PC App



## Sweetypie6621 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is my first Kindle and i must say it's very different from ,my Nook simple Touch . I am about ready to either throw this Kindle into a wall or return it . I like using it  and i love the backlight ( main reason i bought it ), but i'm not a fan of the collection thing . I have  about 900 side loaded books on my kindle  and i really need to organize them . I saw that i could load all the books onto the Kindle PC app , name the collections , and move the books to the collections, but how do i get the collections to show up on the Paperwhite ? Is there some sort of trick to this ? I read that i could use calibre , but i'd have to jailbreak  the kindle  in order to use their collection manager. i'd rather not jailbreak  it before  my 14 day return window ends.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't played much with the kindle for PC app but here's how I get my personal documents onto my Kindle.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle

That link will take you to a page on Amazon where you can download a sort of 'applet' to your computer. You set it up with your Amazon log in information and can then use it to quickly and easily send files (of compatible types) to your Kindle device. I note it does NOT send to the kindle for PC app -- mostly because it doesn't need to.

Once your documents are on your device, they can be sorted into collections the same as books purchased from Amazon. They'll also be able to be synced between devices, which is nice if you have more than one thing you read on.

I didn't recall that the Kindle for Win8 handled collections at all; I just launched it and verified that was correct. I'm not sure why they've not included that functionality: it would certainly make organizing easier. All I can think is that there's not been a great demand for it. I don't have any older Kindle for PC app loaded -- it does seem like if it handles collections, you should be able to import them into your PW. Perhaps someone else can assist there.*

But you can create and organize collections directly on the kindle. From the home page touch the menu icon (all the way to the right, looks like 3 horizontal bars) and then select create new collection. You make a name and then you say OK. Create as many as you want. Then to put a book IN a collection, touch and hold the book title and select from the pop up.

OR, if you have several books you want to add to a given collection all at once, touch and hold the collection title, and you'll see the 'add/remove items' option. When you click that you'll see a list of all the books on your device. Just put a checkmark next to any you want in that particular collection. You can page through by swiping and when you're finished touch Done' at the bottom.

On my device it works best for me to have the home page show ON DEVICE (which it defaults to when waking) and then "All Items" and "Collection".

Hope that helps.

(Incidentally, it's _not_ a backlight: it's a system that actually lights the 'page' from immediately in front via technology that doesn't shine the light into your eyes. That's why it's more comfortable than reading on a tablet for most.  )

*Playing some more: my voyage has an option at the bottom of the menu list called 'about collections'. Maybe to see collections you made in Kindle for PC, you have to switch to cloud view -- they're on your kindle for PC app but NOT showing ON DEVICE on your PW until you click them and star them as ones you want on that device.


----------



## Sweetypie6621 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't played much with the kindle for PC app but here's how I get my personal documents onto my Kindle.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I finally just went ahead and put all the books on the paperwhite through calibre. My biggest issue is making the collections. i know how to make them and move the books i want in and out . i was just wondering if there was a quicker way to add the books . trying to organize 900 books will take days doing it through the kindle . I tried it already. lol


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

If you sideload them through something like send to kindle, then they show up in your amazon account. That's the advantage of that. 

That'd mean you could organize them into collections on any other kindle or kindle app that has collections too, because it syncs the information between all your kindles. Once you'd do that, you'd just need to go to your paperwhite, and tell it which collections you want it to download onto the kindle. 

That might be the easiest thing for you to do, if you find it easier to organize on the computer than on the kindle.


----------



## Sweetypie6621 (Feb 13, 2015)

i actually got all  900 of my books on the kindle and in collections by doing it the regular way . I just had to set one drop down menu as all  and the other as recent.  when i would try to add the books to the collections only the recent collections that i created  would show  and that made it a little easier.i got  through it . lol


----------

